# Kitless Pen Makers are Awesome.



## firewhatfire (Jan 9, 2012)

Unfortunately I am not one yet.  

I have went for a 2nd attempt at it and I guess I need to back up and read some more. I think I made my feed section to long. as My Piston does not meet my housing to lock in. I also learned that the feed section must fit inside the cap.:redface:

I also am still having threading issues on my PR blanks. Should I just break down and buy some alumilite ones?


----------



## chrisk (Jan 9, 2012)

Seems great to me. If I only could make one like yours... Not for use but to contemplate it...
As for the long section don't worry... even the expensive kits we're buying from some suppliers have this problem... yet to be resolved!
Personally I abandoned the converters. It's not the best, but is a solution!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jan 9, 2012)

Phil,

I am no expert as I have only created a couple but I would get some Alumilite as it makes it TONS easier to thread! I am going to give PR a shot in the summer when it is warmer out just to say I could as I have done it before but not while it is cold!

You are learning more than anyone can tell you! Believe me! I learned just like you have.....I have drawings upon drawings of the front section trying to determine lengths and dimensions.....Don't give up the Front Section is the hardest.

If you want to talk a little, PM me and I will send you my phone number. I say again...no expert but I have made about every mistake one can make.

Keep at it!

Fred


----------



## soligen (Jan 9, 2012)

I recomend getting alumilite or PMMA (Lucite or equivalent).  learn the more forgiving material, then try PR if you want.

You can also buy cheap clear acrylic rod to practice on - Texatdurango posted about this some time ago if you do a search. - I think it was from US Plastics


----------



## 043Turning (Jan 10, 2012)

when making threads in PR I find 80% threads work the best 

i.e. if your using a dia of M7x1 would normally be cut from a 7mm diameter to create the threads however I found that with a diameter of 6.8mm there is less chance of chipping and damage to the thread..

also if you cut the internal threads first and leave the tap in situe this gives you a better change to cut an outer without shattering the double helix

hope this makes sence


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 10, 2012)

I second what Dennis said.  Lucite is a good threading material.  Also if you get clear cast acrylic rod, it's much cheaper than standard blanks.  Sure it ain't pretty but, you will then see what is going on inside the blank when you drill, tap and recess.  You'll be able to get a better feel and measurement of what to do and what not to do.  These "demonstator" types of pens are awesome in that regards.  Get a book or notepad to log in your sucesses and failures, not all plastics react the same to treading, drilling etc.

Looks like you are off to a great start.




soligen said:


> I recomend getting alumilite or PMMA (Lucite or equivalent).  learn the more forgiving material, then try PR if you want.
> 
> You can also buy cheap clear acrylic rod to practice on - Texatdurango posted about this some time ago if you do a search. - I think it was from US Plastics


----------



## drgoretex (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like you're headed the right direction.  Ya, it takes a bit of messing up to sort out how to coordinate the sizes of front section, cap and body, but that will come.

As for material, I would suggest pick up some acrylic blanks.  Wonderful stuff to work with.  Polyresin is OK once you get the hang of it, but is definitely more challenging to thread.

Ken


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks for the confidence builders, It looks like I am gonna have to break down and buy some different stuff to start with.  I have 2 alumilite blanks that I picked up from Brooks803 at the last penturners meeting in Atlanta, I hate to destroy them for practice but looks like it is about to happen that way.

Phil


----------



## dow (Jan 10, 2012)

firewhatfire said:


> thanks for the confidence builders, It looks  like I am gonna have to break down and buy some different stuff to  start with.  I have 2 alumilite blanks that I picked up from Brooks803  at the last penturners meeting in Atlanta, I hate to destroy them for  practice but looks like it is about to happen that way.
> 
> Phil



Phil - 

Read this thread:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/while-were-76319/

Follow the link at the bottom of post #1, and you can save some money while you learn.  They currently have 3/4" clear extruded acrylic rod for $1.70/ft, and the cast rod for $3.74/ft.  Sure beats the cost of blanks, even if you buy the more expensive cast rod.


----------

